# Book Two of Saint Junipero Serra’s Legacy Now Available



## longknife (Dec 18, 2017)

The Birth of El Camino Real - Timothy Beadle and Jaime the Cahita followed their beloved Father President Serra through the wastelands of Baja California. At his behest, they join Governor Portolá and Father Crespí north to explore the unknown lands of Upper California. Led by the stalwart Sergeant Ortega, the band encounters many obstacles but finally reaches the place where Misión San Francisco de Asís will someday stand. Over the next 15 years, they toil to help Father President Serra establish nine missions and watch as the governors establish four military garrisons designed to hold back possible intrusion by Russian fur traders. They settle in the Carmel Valley and raise families while still doing everything possible to reach Father President Serra's goal of bringing The Word of God to the Native Americans he and his brother friars look upon as their children. All too soon the frail and ever-suffering Father President Serra passes. Disciples, neophytes, and soldiers come from all over California to pass before their beloved friar's grave and all wonder if the dream will be carried on.



Paperback @ https://www.amazon.com/Birth-Camino...-14&refinements=p_82:B004O521MW&tag=ff0d01-20



ebook @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0789PLQYS/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 18, 2017)

Did anybody ask the Native Americans if they wanted the word of god brought to them?


----------

